# Master Pellegrinni's Combat Hapkido



## Kalicombat (Jan 11, 2003)

Does anyone have a set of Master John Pellegrinni's combat hapkido videos that they would be willing to trade or sell?
Thanks,
Gary C.


----------



## Eraser (Jan 12, 2003)

Kali,

Have you tried.. E-Bay... and E-Bay Canada too!! (they are both different sites with different stuff..)

Good luck in your search!!!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 24, 2003)

He's on the cover of the current (June 2003) issue of Black Belt magazine, which also features on article on him and his style.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2003)

I saw an ad for his videos in Black Belt (see www.ichf.com). I find this a bit unsettling, from their "Distant Learning" course:
http://www.ichf.com/videos/mastersvideos.htm



> This broadcast quality series is the official ICHF Advanced curriculum. Each volume contains the Empty Hands requirements for each rank from 1st to 6th Degree Black Belt. As in the Black Belt course, Grandmaster John Pellegrini personally demonstrates and explains each technique in detail.



Learning by and testing by video in a distance program to go from 5th degree black belt to 6th?


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jun 27, 2003)

Hmmm....interesting. I'll talk to my instructor and get more info on this.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2003)

See the bottom of this page:
http://www.ichf.com/videos/videos.htm



> DISTANT TRAINING PROGRAM:
> 
> With our Distant Training Program you can study at home and test:
> 
> ...



From the same page:


> Our videos are an invaluable training aid that greatly benefit both Instructors and students. They are also indispensable to those individuals who can only participate in a home study program. The ICHF videos are required for Instructors to obtain and advance in rank.



That was the impression I got from the magazine also.


----------



## greendragon (Jun 28, 2003)

Can you say Hapkido marketing plan equals lots of money but very few established realistic advanced black belts that have a clue about what Hapkido is.... Yahtzeee!!!
                                              Mike


----------



## arnisador (Jun 28, 2003)

Lots of respected martial artists have distance rpograms now (e.g. Hee il Cho). I was somewhat surprised by how high the ranks went with this one.

I'd love to see a real study on distance learning in the martial arts. We all believe it's not very effective--myself included--but maybe we'd be surprised.


----------



## pesilat (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Lots of respected martial artists have distance rpograms now (e.g. Hee il Cho). I was somewhat surprised by how high the ranks went with this one.
> 
> I'd love to see a real study on distance learning in the martial arts. We all believe it's not very effective--myself included--but maybe we'd be surprised. *



Personally, I believe it can be done properly. I don't know how many people do it properly, but I think it can be done.

My instructor has a remote training program but he requires that the people who train in it come up and train with him in privates when they can (preferably at least once a month, but that's not always possible).

I don't think it's possible to get any depth of understanding from purely remote training (or remote training augmented by occasional public seminars). I think hands-on time with an instructor is necessary to reach any kind of depth. But remote programs that incorporate this element (like my instructor's), in my opinion, can be workable and can produce some quality students.

For the record, I've never trained remotely so my statements here aren't biased in that way, per se. Although, I guess it could be argued that my current training is "remote" - I'm running my own classes and teaching on my own but still training with my various instructors when I can. Of course, this is a different situation than what is usually meant by "remote training" 

Mike


----------



## greendragon (Jun 28, 2003)

Agreed, My thing is that did you notice that ALL instructors MUST buy the tapes?  Also, if you are a fifth dan or a sixth dan in Hapkido and you need video tapes to learn your next techniques?   Well I don't know about that, if you are a fifth dan in Hapkido I would think you wouldn't be learning from a tape...IMHO
                                                          Mike


----------



## pesilat (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greendragon _
> *Agreed, My thing is that did you notice that ALL instructors MUST buy the tapes?  Also, if you are a fifth dan or a sixth dan in Hapkido and you need video tapes to learn your next techniques?   Well I don't know about that, if you are a fifth dan in Hapkido I would think you wouldn't be learning from a tape...IMHO
> Mike *



Good points, there. I'm inclined to agree.

I've met Pellegrini on several occasions, trained at a couple of seminars with him, and had a bit of exposure to the CH curriculum.

It's not bad and neither is Pellegrini. I've seen better ... but I hang out with some really incredible martial artists. But I've seen _much_ worse than Pellegrini and CH, too. And I've seen much worse who charge (and get paid) a lot more.

One of my instructors, who is a very good friend of Pellegrini's, says "John is a good friend. If he says he'll do something, he'll do it. If he says he won't, he won't." Based on that, I respect Pellegrini as a person. But, giving credit where it's due, I think Pellegrini's real strengths lie in marketing.

And I'll say this, the CH community overall (at least as far as I've met) has a pretty high percentage of top notch people in it. People I'm proud to call friends and acquaintances. And, while I'm sure there are some politics in CH (there are politics everywhere), they (as a group) do seem pretty open-minded and willing to share. My experiences with the CH people have all been positive and I look forward to sharing more experiences with them in the future.

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Jun 28, 2003)

Once-a-month privates is acceptable training as far as I'm concerned--I don't consider that remote training. It depends on the art and student (more advanced preferably). That's not what I'm talking about.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jul 3, 2003)

I recently bought several of his tapes.
 I have tape 3 Green Belt
tape 5 Blue Belt
Tape 8 Red Belt /black Stripe
Tape 10 1st Black Belt
Also have Master Tape for 3rd Black

I was amazed The Stuff he was showing is basically the same stuff I teach in my class. After seeing all of the tapes There wasn't one technique that I didn't know or don't show. Hech most of the stuff he shows for 3rd Black Belt, I show at 3rd Brown Belt. If I had to rate it. I would give it a 8 out of possible 10. He explains the techniques pretty good. sometimes it is hard to understand him. Shows the techniquearound 3-5 times then the next technique. None of this showing one technique for 20 minutes. They seem to do the techniques to slow IMO. I tend to do them hard and faster and haven't screwed up anyones elbows, wrist, or knees. If you got a chance to get them go ahead.  :asian:


----------



## greendragon (Jul 11, 2003)

No offense but don't take the ICHF curriculum as the actual doctrine on Hapkido, at the behest of starting a flame attack, and this is not my intent, just let me say that Pelligrini's time in rank before starting his organization wasn't long enough to even see all the advanced Hapkido techniques much less learn them and be able to show them on a tape series so realize that the tapes you viewed are severely watered down versions of an amalgamation of techniques from the old American Hapkido Assoc. by Master Mike Wollmershauser and techniques up to about blue belt to brown belt in the World Hapkido Fed. with Master Kwang Sik Myung, these were the two orgs. that Pelligrini belonged to before embarking and creating his own org.. how do I know this? Because I was also in these two orgs. at the same time and I have ALL those tapes you talked about,, they are average to say the least IMHO.
                                                        Mike


----------

